# Best wood to practice on a lathe?



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

A buddy of mine is taking a woodworking class and asked me recently what was the best kind of wood to practice turning with. I didn't have an answer.


Judges?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I would vote poplar.

Soft wood yet a very tight grain so not too much fraying and loose grain. 

And not expensive.

Andy.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Or pine. Definitely will fray though. Very forgiving mostly, but watch out for the knots.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Balsa ?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Soft is not always better, Had more clorox moments (chit stains) from pine and fur turning than maple or oak. Stringy fibrous wood are not cool either unless your tools are sharp sharp sharp. 

Soft woods rough in a bit easier, but the actual turning is extra "grabby" as the tools dull. Harder woods seem to scrape and not grab as much.

Starting out - Seriously would lean toward a soft maple. Good even density through the grain, hard, but cuts uniformly. C-D select pine hand picked for being close straight grain works too


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

Soft maple, definitely. If it's green, even better.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Basswood, hardly any grain tools will not get caught on hard grain, no chipouts. Even color

It's even sold in precut turning blocks


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

Softwoods are bad news. I've seen them fly apart on a lathe going the wrong speed. Soft Maple or poplar are you best bets.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Hard maple turns cleanly, with next to no tear out...almost a polished cut. Poplar is pretty good, but shoulder cuts can be a bit rough due to stringy consistency. 

I've not turned a lot of Basswood, but when I have it's been amazingly clean, & easy to work with. In color, it looks kinda like a cross between a maple, & a poplar, with a slight pinkish tone. Hardness is similar to poplar.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

rrk said:


> Basswood, hardly any grain tools will not get caught on hard grain, no chipouts. Even color
> 
> It's even sold in precut turning blocks




:thumbsup:



Basswood is also one of the most stable woods,that is what they used to make quality drafting table tops out of.:thumbsup:


----------

